# What did you score on the EIT?



## Road Guy (May 17, 2006)

70 right here baby!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 17, 2006)

I scored an 86, State of New York, April 2003 exam.


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2006)

Nerd Alert!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 18, 2006)

I never denied it. I was still living at home at the time I took it (fresh outta college), and wasn't in grad school yet. I had all the time in the world to study.

I had to be the youngest guy in the exam room for the PE. (I'm 26) Took it as soon as I became eligible. I barely had the required 3 years + a Masters degree when I applied to the state.

A lot of the Envl exam was quite similar to stuff I had in grad school, which I finished last spring. I wanted to take it as soon as possible while the stuff was at least semi-fresh in my mind.


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2006)

I heard that if you score high on the eit you sometimes get asked by NCEES to help out on future test questions. Did they ever ask you? There was a guy I worked with who made a 88 or something and he went up to Clemson for a weekend when they changed the format of the EIT (So you could take the discipline specific afternoon) and they basically just took the test all weekend..

I took it my last semester of college, and was just glad I passed, it seemed to be helpful while interviewing to go ahead and have it under your belt.

We have some guys who have been out of school almost 3 years who have never taken it, I dont know why you would want to allow yourself more time to forget exciting things such as Dynamics and Circuit Analysis, but to each his own I guess..


----------



## rleon82 (May 18, 2006)

I passed, that is all that matters.


----------



## DVINNY (May 18, 2006)

70 BABY!!!!!! And Damn Proud


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 18, 2006)

> I heard that if you score high on the eit you sometimes get asked by NCEES to help out on future test questions. Did they ever ask you? There was a guy I worked with who made a 88 or something and he went up to Clemson for a weekend when they changed the format of the EIT


I was never asked to do anything by NCEES. Aren't you in the south to start with? It might have been easier/cheaper to send your guy up then to fly me down from NY at the time. That or I didn't do well enough to be in that league.

I'd be curious to see how the whole process works if I was ever asked.


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2006)

true (about the location)

I only wished he could have brought some of those sample tests he did home with him, but they kept them under lock and key..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 18, 2006)

Nah, NCEES being secretive? 

Whoda thunk it.


----------



## ILvTigers (May 18, 2006)

I made a 73. I suggest to all students to take it while in school even if you don't think you need to take it. It was much easier, and I didn't feel bad about it after the test. I was tired and my brain hurt, but I didn't feel like I did after the PE.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 18, 2006)

> I'd be curious to see how the whole process works if I was ever asked.



I have a friend who has been a few times. He says it's a lot of fun seeing how much goes into the process. He doesn't go into a lot of detail but he said that after having a better understanding of the process, he wonders why it doesn't take longer to get the scores.

He is a PE, but he said they do look for some EIT people that aren't PEs yet to help out on the FE exam. I don't know how they go about finding them. Here's a link to their page on how to volunteer.

NCEES Volunteer


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 18, 2006)

> I made a 73. I suggest to all students to take it while in school even if you don't think you need to take it. It was much easier, and I didn't feel bad about it after the test. I was tired and my brain hurt, but I didn't feel like I did after the PE.


The EIT was much worse in my opinion. I took it one year out of college.

I never saw dynamics, solid mech, economics. And I sucked at elec systems and statics even though I had them in school. I hated having to teach myself so much stuff out of my field, because 1 - I'd never use it, and 2 - it's not as intuitive as my field of choice (hence why I chose it).

The PE, as dreadful as it all was, was nowhere near as bad, in my humble opinion.


----------



## redrum (May 19, 2006)

IMO that was the mother of all tests~


----------



## Timmy! (Jun 26, 2006)

I took it in April 1995, the Spring of my Senior year. Studied 20 minutes for it, and got a 76.

Of course, I hear the format has changed, and it was probably much easier back then.

And yes, I did receive an invitation from NCEES, asking if I would be interested in taking it again as part of some overall evaluation. I had no desire to do so whatsoever.


----------



## Hill William (Jun 26, 2006)

94

Just kiddin 76


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 26, 2006)

I have no idea! :dunno:

Do they even give the scores? I took it 9 years ago while still in school and cannot even remember.

Ed


----------



## petergibbons (Jun 27, 2006)

I scored a 76 on the October 2001 exam. I was absolutely drained after that exam. I thought the PE was much easier. Damn, it feels good to have those in the past!


----------



## cdhanners (Jun 29, 2006)

72, and Damn proud. No studying, and hung over. :beerchug


----------



## What!! (Jul 8, 2006)

I scored 84, but when i started the studies, i got only 50% correct in my first mock test. Took some time to get into the groove, and then nailed it. I was better prepared for P&amp;P but got less than FE. So, it depends on what questions you get in the exams.


----------



## Kipper (Jul 8, 2006)

I scored a 74. I hate being inefficient. 

edit: In April of '98


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 12, 2006)

How do you check your score? The letter I got just said I passed, not what I got.

:drunk:


----------



## royal flush (Jul 15, 2006)

I think only some states give the score. I took it in GA in 2002 and still remember my score -- 71. Thats one point too many if ya ask me!

Apparently CA (where I just took the PE) doesnt' give out the score for the EIT ..

I also felt pretty darn young in that room taking the PE in April -- 26 yrs old .. but with a 5 year old and a two year old I really couldn't afford to wait a few years to take it (!!)

I figured the sooner I start, the sooner I pass (and I know it'll take be a couple of tries to pass both the nat'l and CA state-specific exams).

I did notice that the average age of girls taking the test looked to be considerably lower than for guys...

I think this is drifting off topic so I'll stop now


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2006)

Still rockin' the high score here!

:woot:

Because my next job will obviously hire me based on my FE score! :rotflmao


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't even know, nor do I think I was ever told. Anyway, at this point isn't it almost like, "What was your GPA in college?" ? :dunno: 

Ed


----------



## mandd1971 (Jul 24, 2006)

I graduated with a BS in Electrical Engineering in 1995. I should have taken the EIT then but I didn't even know about it. After being in Engineering Consulting for 5 years, I decided to take the EIT in Oct. 2002. I got a 69. I then took it again in April 2003 and got a 69 AGAIN. I swore I wouldn't subject myself to that grueling 8-hour test again. In the summuer of 2005, I learned about a job opening for an Electrical Engineering Consultant with the approximate experience that I had starting at $85K. The only thing was that the PE was required. So I decided to try again. This time I took a math prep class for about $120. I did end up passing on the third try, however the letter only gave me a "P" for pass. How do I find out what my score was? I want to know if the prep class was what got me over the required 70. If I got significantly over the 70 then I would like to try to find another class to prepare me for the PE exam. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 26, 2006)

71 on the E.I.

100 on the P.E. this last April, what you do not believe me? :beerchug


----------



## Hill William (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow man, I thought I was the only one.


----------



## SuperAlpha (Nov 29, 2006)

78 in 1995, no studying, etc - it was required to take before graduation...either that or take the mock-one to graduate - pass/fail = no graduation...could have sucked big time....


----------



## frazil (Nov 29, 2006)

Let's see...I've got my framed EIT certificate right here on the wall...75!!

:w00t:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 29, 2006)

82 in GA, took it right before the format changed, I'm pretty sure it was '94. It was my junior year in college I remember that much. That test was a cast iron bitch, my brain was fried and I couldn't even get drunk that night after the exam was over. :true:

I think taking it while in school is the way to go. Most of that general crap was fresh in my mind. My degree is technically a Bachelor of Science in Engineering, with specialization in Mechanical, which is slightly more broad than a straight BSME. I had to take more classes in other discipline areas and less in ME, and I think that helped me pass the FE on the first try as well. We'll see how I did on the PE though.....


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 29, 2006)

I think when I took the EIT, they were reporting the scores with Roman numerals. I passed, but I haven't a clue as to my score.

Interestingly enough, I have no recollection at all of the EIT exam - which building I took it in on campus, how I felt, etc. Absolutely nothing. Of course, there's many blank sections of time from my college years......

The PE, on the other hand, I remember like it was yesterday. It was still essay format back then and I can remember some of the problems I worked to this day. I remember everything about the day, the hotel I stayed in the night before, where I ate lunch.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2006)

Well,

once you take the PE 3 times, those memories all kinda blend together. LOL. :true:


----------



## Ritchie503 (Nov 29, 2006)

77 in October 2001... so 7 points of overstudying right? I really didn't study for the test until 3 weeks before. We were required to take FE review class in college which must have helped, if you passed the FE we got an automatic A in the 1 credit review class. I am glad that I almost forced to take it in college and get it over with.


----------



## rbrund (Nov 29, 2006)

Question for you people who passed the EIT and failed, is the letter thicker if you fail or no.


----------



## GCracker (Dec 1, 2006)

75 in South Carolina October of 2000. Home game for Clemson vs GT. We could hear the band playing and people cheering while we were taking the test.

Walked out knowing I failed the morning session and aced the afternoon civil! Got extremely intoxicated and listened on the radio as Clemson lost to a last second field goal.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 1, 2006)

75 - didn't study any of it... ...didn't expect to pass. I took it October 2000 between my 5th and 6th year of school. I was first a Physics major, then an Arch Engineering major, then I settled on structural. 

All I remember is using my TI 92 and remembering that I used it to get about 10 questions right without even thinking. :true:


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello there,

70 - April 2001. The company I was working at la Isla Del Ecanto did not "want to wait" for my results to give me a chance as an engineer( In Puerto Rico you cannot work/or have the tittle "Engineer" unless you have at least the EIT) so I took a chance and jumped the Atlantic to a company that gave me the chance without knowing the results.

Quit my old job June 22nd, moved to TN July 6th and my results came July 20th(My Mom's birthday). The company in P.R. filled the position on Feb. 2002 when the candidate they wanted passed the EIT. After all they were able to wait. Funny...Isn't it?

Here I have faced other problems but at least my family is doing OK and I became a P.E. last summer, thank GOD fo that.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 12, 2006)

Fall 1990, second senior year of university - 184 points out of 279 (must have been a different test back then?). That's a 66%. According to the letter giving me my score (Colorado Board of Reg.), passing score was a 124, which would have been a 44%??? :wtf:

All I remember is signing up for the exam because someone told me I should, and not studying at all. I don't think I really understood the significance of it at the time. In fact, I drank a six pack with my roommate the night before the exam. We both figured it wouldn't do us any good to study at that point. He failed.


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 13, 2006)

77 in April 2001 in Atlanta. Our school paid for most of the fees so just about everyone took it. We didn't study till the day before and then realized how much crap we had to recall. It all worked out though. I'm definitely glad I took it so close to school.


----------



## purduegrad (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't know what i got , all i know is that i was one 23% of the re-takers to pass. I love you [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 19, 2006)

78

Oct 2002

General part in afternoon

Didn't want to take it then (final semester of college, planning to leave the state after graduation and didn't want to deal with retaking in a different state) but it was required for graduation.

I probably could have done better had I studied ... or realized most the metalurgy answers were in the book.


----------



## Monk (Dec 28, 2006)

72


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 28, 2006)

Seems like I got a 74.

Took it in April of 2002 in Clemson. My cousin's wedding was that night, and it was open bar. The entire day is kinda blurry.

Oddly enough, taking the test and living in the same place where NCEES is located does not get you your scores any faster.


----------



## grover (Jan 24, 2007)

I got an 89 on the FE (General) last April, and an 85 on the PE (EE Power) last October. I did it the hard way, too, and waited 8 years after graduation before taking the FE and basically had to relearn 4 years of college in 4 months... I went into the FE exam WAY overprepared for it, but ended up just kicking ass! If I had to do it over, I wouldn't have wasted nearly so much time studying. Ah well, better overprepared and licensed than underprepared and sulking!

Does NCEES publish percentiles somewhere? I'm really curious as to where I stand; I know of one guy who got a 90- it was a small sample (3 ppl) and I just assumed my score was a normal one! I see here that most people are scoring in the 70s, though, which makes more sense.


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2007)

I got a letter saying that I passed. I never received my score. Would be interesting to find out. I bet I was very close to failing.


----------



## grover (Jan 26, 2007)

Here are the results from page 1:


----------



## bridgewoman7 (Feb 8, 2007)

Took FE while still in school, right after the semester of having structures, soils, fluids, envir, etc... passed with 75.

I would definietly reccomend taking it while still in school while material is still fresh. Even though my brain was fried after having 6 finals during the week then FE on Saturday!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 18, 2007)

I took it way back in Spring 1988 when I was a senior. It was open book back then.

Made an 81, which is damn close to what I made on the NCEES practice test last week.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 18, 2007)

I took it in April of '01. Kid was 3 months old and I was taking 16 credits in a desparate bid to graduate after ONLY 6 years (I did change my major 2 times...)

I could not go to the free review class that the university offered, because it was at the same time as my husband's class (he was finishing up his Masters in EE). I believe I looked through the manual (briefly) but don't really remember studying. I don't even remember if both morning and afternoon were general, or if the afternoon was civil... I just remember being so sore in the last hour of each section that I couldn't think strait (kid was breastfed... usually ate every 2-3 hours, they HURT when they get full!)

Anyway, I totally was NOT expecting to pass... was shocked when I got my congrats notice... and a score of 76!


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 22, 2007)

I took it in Cali so no score, but here's a bitch of a story. My ID was in my package of crap I took to the test, so when my friends took me drinking that night, I didn't have an ID! :brickwall: Wow was I pissed. They ended up buying shots and dumping them in my Cokes though.... :beerchug:


----------



## ODB_PE (Oct 22, 2007)

89 on the April 2003 E-I-T (Civil)

I fear it contributed to my overconfidence heading into the PE prep - an overconfidence that is now long gone...


----------



## chavez (Oct 22, 2007)

73 in 2000, did not study, Senior Design project due the day before exam.


----------



## Melanie11 (Oct 22, 2007)

I scored 75 in April 2002 in Florida :multiplespotting:


----------

